# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  High forehead or a receding hairline? Female Hair Transplant at Eugenix, India

## Pradeep Sethi, MD

Be it a high forehead or a receding hairline; Eugenix has the expertise and the artistic vision to augment the hairline in the most natural way, enhancing the look by manifolds.

----------


## Plaguenka

thanks for the topic

----------

